# [installazione] Installare un nuovo kernel

## Chetto

Sono al punto dell'installazione in cui si deve configurare il kernel. Visto che il sistema non riconosce la scheda di rete non posso utilizzare emerge e quindi ho scaricato i sorgenti vanilla su una penna usb. Come devo fare ora per creare un link simbolico in usr/src/linux? e dove devo mettere il kernel vero e proprio?

Io l'ho scompattato tutto in /usr/src/linux ma non vorrei sbagliare. Ah a proposito per la scompattazionne vanno bene le opzioni -xzf per tar?

Grazie, scusate per le tante domande

----------

## cloc3

Non conviene scompattare il kernel con tar, perché emerge fa la stessa cosa, e in più aggiorna il database dell'installazione.

La cosa migliore è prendere il tarball del pacchetto metterlo in /usr/portage/distfiles e chiamare `emerge =<versione del kernel>`.

L'installazione in /usr/src/<versione del kernel>.

Il link si crea a mano con:

```

# ln -sfn <versione del kernel> /usr/src/linux

# ls -l -F --color /usr/src

```

emerge può creare il link anche con la use symlink, ma io lo trovo scomodo.

p.s.:

Tu hai dato nome linux alla cartella del kernel.

Questo funziona e non richiede alcun link.

Però è sconsigliabile, perché farai pasticci al primo cambio di kernel.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> Sono al punto dell'installazione in cui si deve configurare il kernel. Visto che il sistema non riconosce la scheda di rete non posso utilizzare emerge e quindi ho scaricato i sorgenti vanilla su una penna usb. Come devo fare ora per creare un link simbolico in usr/src/linux? e dove devo mettere il kernel vero e proprio?
> 
> Io l'ho scompattato tutto in /usr/src/linux ma non vorrei sbagliare. Ah a proposito per la scompattazionne vanno bene le opzioni -xzf per tar?
> 
> Grazie, scusate per le tante domande

 

STOP !!!

Anche se tu volessi installare i kernel vanilla (pacchetto vanilla-sources) potresti usare comunque emerge ... ti consiglio però di usare i gentoo-sources ...

----------

## Chetto

Ma mi dice che /usr/portage non è una directory! e poi l'emerge devo farlo quando sono nella cartella dove ho copiato il tarball del kernel?

Scusate l'ignoranza....

----------

## cloc3

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> Ma mi dice che /usr/portage non è una directory! e poi l'emerge devo farlo quando sono nella cartella dove ho copiato il tarball del kernel?

 

Chi te lo dice?

è meglio postare un taglia incolla del messaggio d'errore.

Ho idea che tu abbia sbagliato qualche passaggio della guida.

prova a dare un `ls -ld /usr/portage`.

emerge è un programma che trova da sè i propri riferimenti. puoi digitarlo da qualunque cartella.

Il tarball del kernel deve stare in /usr/portage/distfiles (a meno che tu non abbia ridefinito il valore di default in make.conf, ma non credo), perché  emerge lo cerca lì.

----------

## Chetto

ls -ld /usr/portage: drwxr-xr-x 156 portage portage 4096 Dec 22 22:12 /usr/portage

Più che altro copio il file tarball dalla penna usb e lo metto in /usr/portage/distfiles con:

cp /mnt/usb/linux-2.6.19.tar.gz /usr/portage/distfiles

ma poi quando vado a dare un ls /usr/portage/distfiles per vedere se l'ha copiato ls mi restituisce solamente /usr/portage/distfiles che significa che non c'è dentro proprio niente, almeno credo. Forse devo dare qualche opzione a cp?

----------

## Chetto

Inoltre se provo a spostarmi in /usr/portage/distfiles mi dice che non è una directory!

----------

## cloc3

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> Più che altro copio il file tarball dalla penna usb e lo metto in /usr/portage/distfiles con:
> 
> cp /mnt/usb/linux-2.6.19.tar.gz /usr/portage/distfiles
> 
> ma poi quando vado a dare un ls /usr/portage/distfiles per vedere se l'ha copiato ls mi restituisce solamente /usr/portage/distfiles che significa che non c'è dentro proprio niente, almeno credo. Forse devo dare qualche opzione a cp?

 

Il tuo comando presume che la cartella distfiles sia presistente, come in questi esempi:

```

cloc3@wlan1 ~ $ mkdir prove

cloc3@wlan1 ~ $ mkdir prove/distfiles

cloc3@wlan1 ~ $ cp /mnt/hda8/distfiles/linux-2.6.18.tar.bz2 prove/distfiles

cloc3@wlan1 ~ $ ls prove/distfiles/

linux-2.6.18.tar.bz2

cloc3@wlan1 ~ $ rm -rf prove/distfiles/

cloc3@wlan1 ~ $ cp /mnt/hda8/distfiles/linux-2.6.18.tar.bz2 prove/distfiles

cloc3@wlan1 ~ $ ls prove/distfiles/

ls: prove/distfiles/: Not a directory

cloc3@wlan1 ~ $ ls prove/distfiles

```

Quello che non capisco è come mai tu abbia raggiunto la fase di installazione del kernel senza avere ancora creato la cartella distfiles.

O meglio. sto cercando di capirlo rileggendo l'handbook con le mani nei capelli.

Effettivamente, lì la parola emerge è usata per la prima volta nella sezione B (lavorare con portage), ad installazione avvenuta.

Per forza che tu hai tanti dubbi. Non hai ancora configurato il sistema per usare emerge.

Prova semplicemente a cancellare distfiles e a ricrearla come cartella, poi copia i sorgenti e vedi come ti va:

```

# rm -rf /usr/portage/distifiles && mkdir /usr/portage/distfiles

# cp /mnt/usb/linux-2.6.19.tar.gz /usr/portage/distfiles 

```

----------

## Chetto

Fatto, quando eseguo il comando ls -l /usr/src/linux mi da:

total 0

1rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 Dec 22 22:16 2.6.19 -> 2.6.19

e poi quando mi sposto in /usr/src/linux e dò: make menuconfig mi da: No rule to make target 'menuconfig'

P.S: per fortuna che ci sono quelli come voi ad aiutare i newbie come me  :Wink: 

Vado a dormire, continuerò domani l'installazione.

Grazie per l'aiuto comunque

----------

## Elbryan

Mumble.. ma hai estratto portage-lastest?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

se hai seguito tutta la guida vuol dire che sei dentro il chroot, ergo la dir dove vanno tutti i sorgenti, vista da un'altra console del livecd è sotto /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles, ammesso  che tu abbia mountato la partizione di installazione sotto /mnt/gentoo.

Personalmente ti suggerisco di usare  gentoo-sources che non  è altro che un kernel vanilla con in + patch varie dei devel gentoo...

----------

## lucapost

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e poi quando mi sposto in /usr/src/linux e dï¿½: make menuconfig mi da: No rule to make target 'menuconfig'
> 
> 

 

Secondo me ti manca anche /usr/bin/make. Controlla con un 

```
ls -l /usb/bin/make
```

Nel tuo sistema deve essere presente in pacchetto:

```
[I] sys-devel/make

     Available versions:  3.80-r4 3.81

     Installed versions:  3.81(19:36:33 14/10/06)(nls -static)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/make/make.html

     Description:         Standard tool to compile source trees
```

Qualche installazzione fa, ricordo che questo pacchetto non era presente nello stage...

Che scheda ti rete hai? che magari di diamo qualche dritta...

----------

## Kernel78

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *Chetto wrote:*   
> 
> e poi quando mi sposto in /usr/src/linux e dï¿½: make menuconfig mi da: No rule to make target 'menuconfig'
> 
>  
> ...

 

Dubito visto che quello che ha postato è un errore di make ...

----------

## lucapost

si, in effetti sembra un errore di make.

Ora, secondo me non gli conviene instllare sorgenti del kernel da portage, visto che non ha la rete funzionante e deduco che non abbia fatto un sync di recente.

Facciamo che nella tua chiavetta hai giÃ  il pacchetto linux-2.6.19.1.tar.bz2.

io procederei cosÃ¬:

```
cp /mnt/usb/linux-2.6.19.1.tar.bz2 /usr/src/

cd /usr/src/

tar -xjf linux-2.6.19.1.tar.bz2

ln -sf linux-2.6.19.1 linux

cd linux

make menuconfig

(...)

mount /boot  (...se non l'hai giÃ  fatto)

make && make install modules_install
```

ora sistemi il grub.conf aggiungendoci questo:

```
title = linux-2.6.19

      root (hd0,5)

      kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hdc8
```

Attenzione ad indicare correttamente le tue partizioni di root. Reboot.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

finchè chetto non ci risponde è difficile far altre ipotesi. Rimane da chiarire il primo punto, ossia se per copiare abbia aperto una nuova console sul livecd, ed in tal caso, se abbia spostato i file utili in una dir dentro il chroot. Io ho il sospetto che queste operazioni le stia facendo sul sistema live in ram e non sul sistema chrootato su disco

----------

## Chetto

Seguendo le istruzioni di lucapost:   ho scaricato il tarball .bz2 linux-2.6.19.1, copiato in /usr/src, estratto (ho controllato e si è creata una cartella quindi ok credo) creato il link con:   ln -sf linux-2.6.19.1 linux. Mi sposto il linux ma se do make menuconfig mi da sempre lo stesso errore.

P.S: Il comando make menuconfig funziona perchè quando avevo semplicemente scompattato il kernel in /usr/src/linux e avevo dato make menuconfig funzionava tutto alla perfezione quindi il problema credo sia nel fatto che il link simbolico non punta alla cartella giusta.

----------

## Chetto

all'inizio della riga della console c'è scritto: (chroot) livecd linux#  Ho fatto il chroot, seguendo la guida, e non sono più in /mnt/gentoo almeno credo.

----------

## lucapost

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> Seguendo le istruzioni di lucapost:   ho scaricato il tarball .bz2 linux-2.6.19.1, copiato in /usr/src, estratto (ho controllato e si ï¿½ creata una cartella quindi ok credo) creato il link con:   ln -sf linux-2.6.19.1 linux. Mi sposto il linux ma se do make menuconfig mi da sempre lo stesso errore.
> 
> P.S: Il comando make menuconfig funziona perchï¿½ quando avevo semplicemente scompattato il kernel in /usr/src/linux e avevo dato make menuconfig funzionava tutto alla perfezione quindi il problema credo sia nel fatto che il link simbolico non punta alla cartella giusta.

 

Rispondi a .:deadhead:., come avvii il sistema? boot da grub o da livecd?

Cosa vuol dire funziona? viene fuori una schermata con un menÃ¹ su sfondo grigio/blu o no?

Posta il risulato di:

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux

ls -l /usr/src/linux/.config
```

CosÃ¬ capiamo cos'Ã¨ quel link e quando hai creato il .config.

In caso, se esegui le operazioni da chroot o hai fatto il boot da grub, prova a riemerge sys-devel/make.

Se mancano i sorgenti puoi leggere da dove gli scarica con emerge -pf make e li copi in /usr/portage/distfiles, quindi procedi con compilare make.

----------

## Chetto

avvio il sistema da livecd perchè sto facendo una nuova installazione. Funziona perchè mi viene furoi il menù blu su sfondo grigio.

ls -l /usr/src/linux

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 Dec 22 22:16 2.6.19 -> 2.6.19

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 Dec 23 14:27 linux-2.6.19.1 -> linux-2.6.19.1

ls -l /usr/src/linux/.config

No such file or directory

----------

## lucapost

Il fine di lanciare 

```
make menuconfig
```

 Ã¨ creare il file /usr/src/linux/.config.

Quando utilizzi make menuconfig, per personalizzare il tuo kernel, devi anche salvare le impostazioni dal menÃ¹ interattivo.

Lo chiede di default quando vuoi lasciare la schermata.

make menuconfig ha avuto successo se ha creato un file /usr/src/linux/.config, almeno questa Ã¨ l'impostazione di default per il nome, sempre che tu non ne abbia specificato un'altro.

----------

## cloc3

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> avvio il sistema da livecd perchè sto facendo una nuova installazione. Funziona perchè mi viene furoi il menù blu su sfondo grigio.
> 
> ls -l /usr/src/linux
> 
> total 0
> ...

 

così non vai da nessuna parte.

dovrebbe darti:

```

s939 src # ls -l /usr/src/linux 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 23 dic 12:57 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.16.28-xen-r1/

```

il percorso /usr/src/linux deve corrispondere a un link. Nel tuo caso corrisponde ad una cartella, che contiene due link circolari.

in pratica, una cosa di questo genere:

```

s939 src # ln -s mestesso mestesso

s939 src #  ls -l mestesso 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 23 dic 14:40 mestesso -> mestesso

```

si capisce che non serve a nulla.

tieni conto delle osservazioni di :deadhead: che forse ha capito più di tutti.

Se tu scompatti un tarball da fuori del chroot e poi ci entri dentro, il suo contenuto scompare, oppure cambia percorso apparente.

Può essere il motivo per cui non trovi i distfiles.

----------

## Chetto

Sì questo lo so, dicevo funziona solo nel senso che mi compariva la schermata del menù, poi non sono andato avanti visto che lucapost mi ha suggerito di creare un link simbolico in quanto poi se cambierò kernel (cosa molto probabile)  mi incasinerei. 

infatti, ho capito che i link non funzionano e che è lì il problema ma non sono molto pratico con chroot. E comunque da quando ho fatto  chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash non ho più utilizzato chroot quindi credo di esserci sempre dentro. 

La cartella contenente i sorgenti del kernel adesso è in /usr/src, non basta che creo un link che punti a questa in /usr/src/linux ?

----------

## cloc3

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La cartella contenente i sorgenti del kernel adesso è in /usr/src, non basta che creo un link che punti a questa in /usr/src/linux ?

 

Vediamo di essere chiari.

/usr/src/linux deve essere il nome del link.

cartella-del-kernel deve essere il contenuto del link.

per ottenere questo, farei:

```

# ln -sfn cartella-del-link /usr/src/linux

```

----------

## lucapost

Tutti i comandi che ho indicato sono da eseguire da dentro il chroot. 

Per quel che ne so io, il link /usr/src/linux serve quando installi pacchetti da sorgenti.

Se non esiste il link /usr/src/linux, ai sorgenti del kernel del quale hai eseguito il boot con grub, semplicemente potrebbe fallire la compilazione (99% dei casi) dei pacchetti che provi ad installare con emerge.

----------

## Chetto

dunque dopo aver dato ln -sfn /usr/src/linux-2.6.19.1 /usr/src/linux dò il comando ls -l in /usr/src/linux e questo mi da:

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 dec .... linux-2.6.19.1 -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.19.1

vedo che il puntatore e la cartella pntata sono invertiti o sbaglio?

p.s: devo assentarmi per un paio d'ore, grazie comunque nel frattempo!   :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

rimuovi tutto quello che hai in /usr/src/ con un bel:

```
rm /usr/src/* -rf
```

Riparti da capo, facendo tutti i comandi che abbiamo indicato da dentro al chroot.

----------

## cloc3

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> dunque dopo aver dato ln -sfn /usr/src/linux-2.6.19.1 /usr/src/linux dò il comando ls -l in /usr/src/linux e questo mi da:

 

Senti. Questo è il mio taglia incolla completo:

```

s939 src # ln -sfn linux-2.6.16.28-xen-r1 libus

s939 src # ls -l libus

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 23 dic 17:59 libus -> linux-2.6.16.28-xen-r1/

```

se a te funziona diverso, installa una nuova versione delle coreutils.

----------

## Chetto

ho provato a rifare tutto da capo, ma il problema è sempre che se do' il comando ls -l /usr/src/linux mi dice:  [....] linux-2.6.19.1 -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.19.1 cioè da quello che leggo sulla guida il contrario di quello che dovrebbe essere. Qualcuno mi sa spiegare perchè? Poi non ho capito se il link deve essere in /usr/src/linux o semplicemente in /usr/src. Io il comando ln lo do quando sono in /usr/src. 

Dunque devo creare un link in /usr/src/linux chiamato /usr/src/linux che punta a /usr/src/linux-2.6.19.1 ? Illuminatemi per favore.....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Chetto

e poi cosa significa che è un link simbolico?

----------

## lucapost

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 2006-12-13 12:07 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r2/

lucapost@jarod ~ $ ls -l /usr/src/linux/

total 6452

drwxr-xr-x 27 root root    4096 2006-12-13 12:06 arch

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 2006-12-13 12:15 block

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   18693 2006-12-13 12:06 COPYING

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   90307 2006-12-13 12:06 CREDITS

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 2006-12-13 12:20 crypto

drwxr-xr-x 60 root root    8192 2006-12-13 12:06 Documentation

drwxr-xr-x 62 root root    4096 2006-12-16 16:43 drivers

drwxr-xr-x 64 root root    8192 2006-12-16 16:43 fs

drwxr-xr-x 43 root root    4096 2006-12-13 12:12 include

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 2006-12-16 16:43 init

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 2006-12-13 12:15 ipc

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    1262 2006-12-13 12:06 Kbuild

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root    4096 2006-12-16 16:43 kernel

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root    8192 2006-12-13 12:20 lib

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   76067 2006-12-13 12:06 MAINTAINERS

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   50194 2006-12-13 12:06 Makefile

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 2006-12-13 12:13 mm

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  193061 2006-12-16 16:43 Module.symvers

drwxr-xr-x 37 root root    4096 2006-12-13 12:20 net

-rw-r--r--  1 root root      52 2006-12-13 12:06 patches.txt

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   16538 2006-12-13 12:06 README

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    3065 2006-12-13 12:06 REPORTING-BUGS

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root    4096 2006-12-13 12:12 scripts

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    4096 2006-12-13 12:15 security

drwxr-xr-x 17 root root    4096 2006-12-13 12:17 sound

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  925567 2006-12-16 16:43 System.map

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 2006-12-13 12:12 usr

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 7180793 2006-12-16 16:43 vmlinux

```

Chiara la differenza?

Perfavore, comincia ad usare il tag code per formattare il testo. 

Questa la voglio capire: fai il chroot ed entraci, rimuovi il file ~/.bash_history e rifai tutto quello che devi fare da capo.

Alla fine dai un 

```
cat ~/.bash_history
```

, te lo copi a mano o come vuoi, e mi posti tutto il risultato, cosi vediamo un pÃ² cosa combini...

EDIT:

 *Quote:*   

> e poi cosa significa che ï¿½ un link simbolico?

 

1. http://a2.pluto.it/a2.htm  (aggiornata al 1.1.2007)

2. http://a2.pluto.it/a227.htm#almlindex510

3. man ln

----------

## Kernel78

Se vuoi continuare a farti del male fai pure, ma secondo me se usi emerge eviti di tirarti la zappa sui piedi.

Non hai accesso a internet dalla macchina su cui stai installando gentoo, peccato ma nulla di grave ...

Un bellissimo 

```
emerge -pf '=vanilla-sources-2.6.19.1'
```

ti avrebbe segnalato che emerge per installare i vanilla versione 2.6.19.1 richiede solo due file (posto addirittura i link per semplicità) http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/patch-2.6.19.1.bz2 e http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/linux-2.6.19.tar.bz2 se tu ti limiti a scaricare questi file da una macchina connessa a internet e metterli sulla chiavetta li puoi portare sulla macchina con gentoo e copiarli in /usr/portage/distfiles/ dopo di questa semplice operazione potrai usare emerge per installare i vanilla-source risparminadoti questo calvario fino a quando non avrai maggior competenze per poterlo affrontare (se proprio ci terrai).

Questo è il mio consiglio spassionato e ti eviterebbe le sofferenze che stai passando ...

----------

## lucapost

visto che la difficoltÃ  Ã¨ creare un link simbolico dopo aver decompresso un file, ci metterei anche questo:

```
echo 'sys-kernel/vanilla-sources symlink' >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

ma..., sempre che abbia scaricato e decompresso un portage visto che immagino abbia installato seguendo la guida di installazzione senza rete.

EDIT/

Ho corretto la sintassi.

----------

## Chetto

Seguo il consiglio di Kernel78 perchè non ci sto capendo più niente:

ho scaricato i 2 file e copiati in /usr/portage/distfiles ma quando dò l'emerge (codice copiato da kernel78):

```
 

[...]

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=vanilla-sources-2.6.19.1" have been masked

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.19.1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

[...]

```

Last edited by Chetto on Sat Dec 23, 2006 7:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Chetto

ho estratto portage ma tutto senza rete e cioè l'ho messo su una penna usb, poi decompresso.

ma questo: 

```

echo 'sys-kernel/vanilla-sources symlink' >> /etc/portage/packages.use

```

lo devo fare prima o dopo dell'emerge?

----------

## cloc3

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  
> 
> ...

 

dai:

```

# echo sys-kernel/vanilla-sources ~amd64 >>/etc/portage/packages.keywords

```

devi darlo prima di emerge.

attento che si scrive /etc/portage/package.use senza la s finale.

----------

## Chetto

adesso se faccio emerge mi dice:

```

calculating dependencies..... done!

```

e poi mi stampa una fila di indirizzi internet che non sto qui a scrivere

----------

## cloc3

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e poi mi stampa una fila di indirizzi internet che non sto qui a scrivere

 

e noi li indoviniamo.

a chi vince gli regali un panettone di Natale.

probabilmente sta cercando di scaricare da internet i pacchetti che, secondo lui, non sono presenti ...

in distfiles (e te dai   :Cool:  ).

Fino a quando non riesci a leggere la tua configurazione e a capire dove vanno messi i file, saremo da capo.

Prova a dare un ls -l /usr/src, che vediamo cosa c'è.

(dimenticavo: dentro il chroot)

----------

## Kernel78

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> adesso se faccio emerge mi dice:
> 
> ```
> 
> calculating dependencies..... done!
> ...

 

Sarei disposto a scommettere una mano che gli indirizzi te li stampa dopo che dai il comando

```
emerge -pf '=vanilla-sources-2.6.19.1'
```

in tal caso posso solo consigliarti di fare un respiro profondo e rileggere quello che gli altri scrivono prima di digitare comandi che non padroneggi.

Quel comando ti sarebbe servito per prendere i link che ti ho postato io (o altri da mirror alternativi) ma di sicuro non fa altro (e un man emerge potrebbe spiegarti come mai).

Segui la guida ... l'unica differenza adesso è che hai scelto di installare i vanilla-sources invece dei gentoo-sources ma per il resto cambia poco niente.

P.S. Prima di continuare ti consiglierei inoltre di guardarti il man di tutti i comandi che ti abbiamo postato per cercare di capire esattamente cosa ti suggerivamo di fare e in che modo. Così facendo ti eserciti e impari qualcosa in più  :Wink: 

----------

## Chetto

Ho capito, mi ritiro per studiare il comportamento dei comandi.

Volevo solo precisare che ovviamente stavo seguendo passo-passo il manuale e che non ho a disposizione una connessione di rete, da cui viene fuori sto casino.

Scusate, grazie comunque

----------

## cloc3

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Volevo solo precisare che ovviamente stavo seguendo passo-passo il manuale e che non ho a disposizione una connessione di rete, da cui viene fuori sto casino.
> 
> 

 

No. il casino nasce per le ragioni che dice kernel98.

Se tu avessi avuto la rete, sarebbe capitato altrove.

gentoo richiede una minima dimestichezza con la linea di comando, ma stai certo che non tarderà ad arrivare.

----------

## Chetto

Quando do' il comando:

```

emerge -pf  '=vanilla-sources-2.6.19.1'

```

come detto mi stampa una fila di indirizzi, indirizzi in cui prima va a cercare patch-2.6.19.1.bz2 e poi linux-2.6.19.tar.bz2

Il fatto è che questi file sono stati da me copiati in /usr/portage/distfiles/

Quindi devo capire come configurare emerge in modo che vada a cercare i pacchetti lì invece che su internet (visto che dal manuale non riesco a capirlo).

potreste spiegarmi come fare?

----------

## Kernel78

 *man emerge wrote:*   

> --pretend (-p)
> 
>               Instead  of  actually  performing the merge, simply display what
> 
>               *would* have been installed if --pretend  weren't  used.   Using
> ...

 

Quindi emerge -pf si limita a mostrarti cosa farebbe (-p) con l'altra opzione (-f) ovvero scaricherebbe solo i file ...

Segui la guida, li dice di fare emerge gentoo-sources e come ti ho detto l'unica differenza è che tu adesso hai deciso di installare i vanilla-sources ... come esercizio a casa ti lascio da capire come modificare il comando  :Wink: 

----------

## Chetto

dunque eseguo il comando:

```

USE="-doc symlink" emerge '=vanilla-sources-2.6.19.1'

```

e va tutto bene, non ci sono errori. Ed infatti quando poi dò 

```
 ls -l /usr/src/linux
```

 l'output è:

```

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 Dec [..] linux-2.6.19.1 -> linux-2.6.19.1

```

e questo significa che emerge mi ha creato il link.

ma quando mi sposto con 

```
cd /usr/src/linux/
```

 e poi dò

```
 make menuconfig
```

 mi esce ancora l'errore :

```

make: *** No rule to make target 'menuconfig'. Stop

```

se non altro qualcosa va adesso....   :Laughing: 

----------

## Chetto

Se il link è giusto adesso posso dare make menuconfig quando sono in /usr/src/linux-2.6.19.1 o no  :Question:   Qui funziona tutto ovviamente...

----------

## lucapost

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> attento che si scrive /etc/portage/package.use senza la s finale.

 

Scusate per la "s" di troppo. 

A mio avviso, la strada che ho indicato precedentemente Ã¨ molto piÃ¹ immediata per raggiungere l'obiettivo di Chetto: avere la scheda di rete (rtl8168) funzionante, questo si ottiene copilando relativo modulo del kernel.

Le operazioni che avete consigliato (emerge ... emerge -pf ...., copia/incolla ecc ecc ecc), legate al fatto che Chetto non ha connessioni di rete attive, richiedono delle conoscenze che possono essere sostituite da due operazioni che un utente linux, deve essere in grado banalmente di eseguire: decomprimere un .tar.bz2 e creare un link simbolico.

Seguire la strada consigliata da Kernel78 Ã¨ comunque sicuramente piÃ¹ istruttivo per imparare ad usare gentoo. Il suo approccio, per un utente gentoo, Ã¨ decisamente piÃ¹ correto.

A te la scelta.

----------

## Chetto

forse sbaglierò ma che segua la strada di lucapost o quella di kernel78 il risultato è sempre lo stesso:

```

ls -l /usr/src/linux:

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx root root 14 Dec [...] linux-2.6.19.1 -> linux-2.6.19.1

```

ed inoltre dopo aver dato: 

```
cd /usr/src/linux
```

```
make menuconfig

make: *** No rule to make target 'menuconfig'. Stop 
```

Che crei il link simbolico con ln o che lasci fare tutto ad emerge a me non sembra che cambi nulla.

Quello che voglio è far funzionare questo sistema al più presto possibile e casomai fare pratica dopo, quando ho un sistema funzionante!

----------

## cloc3

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ls -l /usr/src/linux:
> ...

 

non è possibile.

ti ripeto che i tuoi link non quadrano:

```

s939 src # USE="symlink" emerge  gentoo-sources >/dev/null 2>&1

s939 src # ls -l linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 24 dic 14:43 linux -> linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r5/

```

ma stai veramente postando i tuoi comandi con il taglia incolla (due punti compresi)?

se non sai utilizzare il taglia incolla dillo, che non c'è problema, ma non complicare le acque con output fuorvianti.

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> total 0
> ...

 

come dire:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx root root 14 Dec [...] pippo -> pippo
> 
> 

 

è impossibile. si tratta di link circolari.

se questo lo hai ottenuto con emerge, cambia la tua versione di emerge.

----------

## diego_82

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> forse sbaglierò ma che segua la strada di lucapost o quella di kernel78 il risultato è sempre lo stesso:
> 
> ```
> 
> ls -l /usr/src/linux:
> ...

 

Uhm, credo ti abbiano detto di fare un link che si chiami linux e non linux-2.6.19.1

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> ed inoltre dopo aver dato: 
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/src/linux
> ```
> ...

 

non credo neanche che tu sia riuscito ad entrare in /usr/src/linux visto che non esiste...

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> make menuconfig
> 
> ...

 

prova ad andare direttamente nella cartella linux-2.6.19.1 e vedi cosa succede  :Razz: 

Buono smantettamento. Diego.

----------

## lucapost

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Compile_a_Kernel_Manually

Tutto da eseguire all'interno del chroot.

Monta la penna usb.

Le poche cose delle quali devi fare attenzione sono:

sostituire 

```
wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.14.2.tar.bz2
```

con 

```
cp /mnt/usb/linux-2.6.19.1.tar.bz2 /usr/src/
```

e fare attenzione ad indicare le versioni corrette.

----------

## crisandbea

quello che posso consigliare al nostro amico "Chetto" è quello di fare un bel respiro profondo, rilassarsi, e far finta di non aver fatto nulla fino ad ora, dopo di chè leggere per N volte finchè non gli è chiara la procedura di installazione che trovi qui

ciauz

----------

